# Perfect Storm for the 28th?



## Abubob (Dec 20, 2012)

Please God please God please God!


----------



## Big Game (Dec 20, 2012)

Abubob said:


> Please God please God please God!
> 
> View attachment 7072



Yep. Big toe is feeling it. Like Christmas storm in ought-two. Snow had to fall upwards, there was no room left on the ground.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 20, 2012)

pipe dream... dont get me wrong im hoping for an all out blizzard but the  models have been horrendous 6+ days out


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 20, 2012)

Abubob said:


> Please God please God please God!



The last exercise in this, I wasn't a big fan of the setup.  This one is different, and I like the setup much better.  This one we oughta watch closely.


----------



## skisheep (Dec 20, 2012)

If this panned out exactly how it's depicted on the models everyone from dacks to maine cashes in, correct?

-skisheep


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 20, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> The last exercise in this, I wasn't a big fan of the setup.  This one is different, and I like the setup much better.  This one we oughta watch closely.



To quote another met I follow, its about time that "rubber band snaps the other direction".  Alot of cold air around just not here, hopefully its our turn soon.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Abubob (Dec 20, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> pipe dream... dont get me wrong im hoping for an all out blizzard but the  models have been horrendous 6+ days out



I hear ya, man. But forecasters are saying the over all pattern is shifting in Northeast's favor.



skisheep said:


> If this panned out exactly how it's depicted on the models everyone from dacks to maine cashes in, correct?



This is very long range but the storm duration in the northeast *according to this model run *is about 18 hours with the Adirondacks to Northern VT and NH seeing between 24" and 36". Really could be a lot different. Here's hoping!


----------



## skisheep (Dec 20, 2012)

Hoping right along with you!!! 

-skisheep


----------



## kingslug (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll be at Hunter then..so this has to happen..I'll even bring my powder boards..just in case...


----------



## Nick (Dec 21, 2012)

!!!


----------



## tekweezle (Dec 27, 2012)

We are getting clobbered here in central ny near Syracuse. At least 12-18 inches of snow in the heaviest bands. Hope it makes it way east to ski country. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekweezle (Dec 27, 2012)

About 2-3 feet in the driveway, and hope it makes it east! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubob (Dec 27, 2012)

New Hampshire was robbed!!


----------



## abc (Dec 27, 2012)

Abubob said:


> New Hampshire was robbed!!


?

Both Bretton Woods and Wildcat reported over 10-14" by the end of the day. 

Granted, that's not quite the same as the 18" in some part of Vermont...


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 27, 2012)

All this talk about big snow and it turns out that the places that I was potentially considering for tomorrow's day ski came up way short of the predictions.
Here's snoforecasts.com's take on Cannon:
"Snow Potential
Solid powder day--significantly heavy accumulations likely from Wed night thru the day...jackpot accumulations of 15-20 inches possible and maybe even more than that"



Looks like they got about 6 - 8 inche according to Cannon's  report. Gunstock -4", Sunapee - 7". Wildcat is too far for me, so is Bretton Woods. Actually, I would ski there anyway - too borning, despite the decent snowfall. Hmm, where to go...


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2012)

NWS is expecting a Saturday "event".  I'm going to start a new thread


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 28, 2012)

Bumpsis said:


> All this talk about big snow and it turns out that the places that I was potentially considering for tomorrow's day ski came up way short of the predictions.
> Here's snoforecasts.com's take on Cannon:
> "Snow Potential
> Solid powder day--significantly heavy accumulations likely from Wed night thru the day...jackpot accumulations of 15-20 inches possible and maybe even more than that"
> Looks like they got about 6 - 8 inche according to Cannon's  report. Gunstock -4", Sunapee - 7". Wildcat is too far for me, so is Bretton Woods. Actually, I would ski there anyway - too borning, despite the decent snowfall. Hmm, where to go...



Certainly some dry air was entrained as the center of the low slipped by.  S and Central NH resorts didn't do as well as expected.  I haven't had time yet to log final tallies, but isn't Cannon reporting a storm total of 14-16"?


----------

